# Berlin at 15 weeks



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry I know he's wet but some movement pictures from the same day. What do you think?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

8 weeks vs. 15 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great looking pup! Can't wait to see pics of him at maturity. Love them dark sables!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Just an update - 20 weeks already 

The second pucture is 16.5 weeks
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

